# Health Questionnaire for all Purebred Havanese



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dear Friends;
The Health Survey we have been waiting for is here NOW! Please go to https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/6VGQS6N

and complete the survey for each of your pure-bred Havanese. No dog is identified in the survey, so all of your responses are completely confidential. It has been created and will be collated by two experts, Dr Jean Dodds and Dr Elsa Sell; outside experts who have done many surveys for other breeds. The entries and results are totally anonymous.

One survey should be done for each dog. Anything you don't know just leave out, but do answer everything you can. We hope for surveys on at least 1,000 Havanese. The more we get the better our health statistics will be.

Everyone is eager to know the health status of Havanese. It has been 7 years since our last health Survey and many, many Havanese have been born since that time.

Ours is a healthy breed and we hope to keep it that way. To do so requires vigilance, health testing, and careful breeding. In the future we will be able to sponsor and encourage studies in the areas of the most concern for our breed.

Please take the survey and pass it along to all the Havanese owners you know. It does not matter where the dog was purchased only that it be pure-bred Havanese. When cross-bred the problems of other breeds can show up. Results from mixed breed dogs would be misleading.

Please be sure to enter your healthy dogs! We are not only looking for problems! The great majority of you will have healthy dogs according to our statistics of health test results on OFFA..

The survey will take only a few minutes to enter for healthy dogs. The results will be of tremendous value to the breed. If you have a problem doing on line surveys and would like to have paper copies please write, call, or e mail Jean Dodd's assistant: Karen Stalk at Hemopet.

11561 Salinaz Avenue 
Garden Grove, CA 92843 
Phone:714-891-2022 
Fax 714-891-2123 
e-Mail: [email protected] subject line: for Karen

The survey will last four months. The results will be posted on the Havanese Club of America web site for all to see.

Thank you so much for your time and cooperation in this important project.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok I did it for my two girls...thank heavens no problems to report.

Look forward to the results being listed.

Thank you for posting the information, about survey, here,


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you have to wait until they are a certain age to fill out the survey (since many health problem don't show up right away)? Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Do they just want dogs who were not included in the last survey?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tom, they didn't say but I think it is all Havanese. This way they have an accurate input. You could maybe email the person listed at the bottom of the survey and ask.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anything by Jean Dodds I feel comfortable with. Thanks Kathie.


----------

